# Festool addiction support group



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

For those of us who need help with our addiction. :thumbup:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Heck, I'm addicted and have never purchased anything "Festool." Just reading all the positive posts makes me want what others already have.

From John the Festooless...


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

John,

We are here to help. Just bite the bullet and start out small. Buy the RO90 to start. Remember we were all in your position not long ago. Some of us are still like little kids in the candy store with every Festool purchase we make.

The only way to make this better is just getting that first purchase out of the way.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I will as soon as I can. First I want to upgrade my sprayer. Money is tight right now, but I really want to join your group!


----------



## Paint Chip (Dec 25, 2013)

It really is an addiction. I'm glad I'm not a carpenter, all I have to collect is all the sanders!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

As someone who is considerate to those with such addictions I will offer to take any and all Festools off of your hands. This will in fact make you not want to purchase any more of there products.

Please feel free to PM, and you have my deepest and most sincere sympathies.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

There are better sanders and dust extractors out there besides festool....

I own a ct36, planex, ro90, dts400, and can honestly say, my dustless tech vac is stonger than the 36...

Also in my opinion, the Mirka ceros is the best sander out there.

The hype is hyped.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> I own a ct36, planex, ro90, dts400, and can honestly say, my dustless tech vac is stonger than the 36...
> 
> Also in my opinion, the Mirka ceros is the best sander out there.


To be fair, I just looked at the Dustless website and all of their HEPA vacuums are rated between 80 and 126 CFM. Our units are rated at 137 CFM. So, they are not as strong.

And, as a courtesy, you may want to check out the recall on the Ceros.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Mirka-Recalls-Compact-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello,I am Sharp and I am festoolholic.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> To be fair, I just looked at the Dustless website and all of their HEPA vacuums are rated between 80 and 126 CFM. Our units are rated at 137 CFM. So, they are not as strong.
> 
> And, as a courtesy, you may want to check out the recall on the Ceros.
> 
> http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Mirka-Recalls-Compact-Electric-Random-Orbital-Sanders/


Boom goes the dynamite! 

BTW I'm getting a planex, it'll be my last purchase I swear. :no:


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Definitely not intended as dynamite. But, I do want to make sure that our products are fairly represented. 

They're not necessarily the right tools for everyone and there are other good tools out there.

The recall note was not a knock on the Ceros. It was a legitimate warning since it can cause fires. We also had a recall on one of our saws last year, just to show that my post was out of concern and not to bash another brand.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

We recently picked up a dustless technologies hepa vac from SW that they had on sale for a while. Ended up getting it for a buck fiddy because they had it for so long. I've been really impressed so far. Especially since they sell for 4 to 500 online.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up, I will look into the recall next week.

As for the stats on the vacs, I personally think the dustless grabs more dust than the 36. I've ran them both Side by side on skim jobs with new filters and bags.:thumbsup:


----------



## crays13 (Sep 29, 2008)

I just had my festool sander kick the bucket this week. Might be 3-4 years old with what sounds like the same problem the cero had. Smelt something burning and it was coming from where the swivel connects to the sander. Really weird. But it's been acting up for a good year or more. Loved the sander though until problems.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

crays13 said:


> I just had my festool sander kick the bucket this week. Might be 3-4 years old with what sounds like the same problem the cero had. Smelt something burning and it was coming from where the swivel connects to the sander. Really weird. But it's been acting up for a good year or more. Loved the sander though until problems.


Sorry to hear about your sander issues.

I'm guessing that the brushes may have worn out. They are easy to replace and relatively inexpensive.

I'd suggest you give our service department a call. We put the phone number right on your tool to make it easy to get in touch with us. 888-337-8600, M-F, 8am-5pm Eastern.


----------



## csv (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't really do much RRP work. I have read Fein vacs are hepa(got mine when most everything said they were) and read that they aren't. They are a great vac. I have had mine 5+ years and still works great. As far as festool goes, I have my share of their tools, the sanders imo are great. The more you get the more you buy into the "system", it definitely helps with set up, take down, clean up, etc. Time and we all know time is money. They won't pay for themselves in one job, typically, but a few months I would say they do. I will continue to buy other brands as I see fit, but the kool-aid gets stronger with every drink


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd liked to comment real quick on the topic of RRP.

In the RRP guidelines, it states that the vacuum cannot have any bypass leakage around the filter. To the best of my knowledge, Festool is the only company that has had their HEPA dust extractors independently tested to insure there is no bypass leakage. That's why we call our dust extractors "Full Unit HEPA Certified". Other companies might just have the filter itself tested to HEPA standards. What good is the HEPA filter if there's air flowing around it or out of the unit in some other way? So, if you want to follow the letter of the law, this should be considered.

Also, our sales and marketing teams have taking an RRP class and certified. So, we are educated on the topic and know the requirements so that we can be good partners to our customers.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

shofestoolusa said:


> I'd liked to comment real quick on the topic of RRP.
> 
> In the RRP guidelines, it states that the vacuum cannot have any bypass leakage around the filter. To the best of my knowledge, Festool is the only company that has had their HEPA dust extractors independently tested to insure there is no bypass leakage. That's why we call our dust extractors "Full Unit HEPA Certified". Other companies might just have the filter itself tested to HEPA standards. What good is the HEPA filter if there's air flowing around it or out of the unit in some other way? So, if you want to follow the letter of the law, this should be considered.
> 
> Also, our sales and marketing teams have taking an RRP class and certified. So, we are educated on the topic and know the requirements so that we can be good partners to our customers.



How about some clarification on the issue of shrouds? Specifically in regards to your rotary style sanders like the RAS. 
Thanks


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> How about some clarification on the issue of shrouds? Specifically in regards to your rotary style sanders like the RAS.
> Thanks


Some of the regulations are more vague that others. The word "shroud" is not clearly defined, for instance. 

In this case, I would recommend that you contact your local RRP inspector since they are the ones that are going to interpret and enforce the regulations.

That said, the spirit of the law is to leave no dust behind. So, using the RAS incorporated with RRP practices and documenting your work, there should be no issues.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

The RO90 is down  she started smoking today, not sure but I was always told any thing that has power and smokes means some thing bad is happening so I guess it will have to get sent out and who knows how long till it's back.

Should we buy another one to hold us over until this is back with us?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Hmm, yeah, smoke is not good. :blink:

Guess it's time for you to experience Festool customer service. Let me begin by offering my assistance. Please send me the serial number of your tool and your contact info. I'll have someone call you tomorrow to arrange for it to be returned for service. If it's been less than a year since you bought it, you're in luck because we'll cover round trip shipping costs. If it's 2-3 years old, you ship it to us, we pay to ship it back.

Assuming that it' sent out tomorrow, UPS estimates we'll get it on Thursday. 98% of tools returned for service are shipped back out within 48 hours of receipt. So, worse case, we ship it back on Monday. Two days shipping back to you via UPS. So, Wednesday at the latest would be my guesstimate, but you may be pleasantly surprised and get it back on Tuesday.

Just email me your details - [email protected]

Shane


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> Hmm, yeah, smoke is not good. :blink:
> 
> Guess it's time for you to experience Festool customer service. Let me begin by offering my assistance. Please send me the serial number of your tool and your contact info. I'll have someone call you tomorrow to arrange for it to be returned for service. If it's been less than a year since you bought it, you're in luck because we'll cover round trip shipping costs. If it's 2-3 years old, you ship it to us, we pay to ship it back.
> 
> ...



Our CT26 motor died on us, that took 3-4 weeks to get back.

The store we bought it from said they will ship it out to you guys for repairs. I just need to get there after they open and before they close.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

I would have to check on why it took 3-4 weeks, but my guess would be that the delays were going through the dealer. Not trying to throw them under the bus, but I always recommend that customers deal directly with our service department. Having a "middle man" can potentially slow the process unnecessarily.

Edit: Just to share some stats, we monitor turn around time internally. On average, over 98% of tools are repaired and returned in less than 48 hours. Hence, my comment that it will likely take 1-2 days.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> I would have to check on why it took 3-4 weeks, but my guess would be that the delays were going through the dealer. Not trying to throw them under the bus, but I always recommend that customers deal directly with our service department. Having a "middle man" can potentially slow the process unnecessarily.
> 
> Edit: Just to share some stats, we monitor turn around time internally. On average, over 98% of tools are repaired and returned in less than 48 hours. Hence, my comment that it will likely take 1-2 days.


I'll back you up on that. Last year I had to send in my DTS 400 and had it back in eight days. Was very happy with the service and turnaround time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Speaking of addiction to festool, once my season help is done for the summer I will be on my own again (well, a few are going to help out part time until exteriors are wrapped up). Anyway, at that point I will have 4 festool vacs, 1 RO90, 1 RO 125, 1 RAS 115, 2 RTS 400, 2 ETS 125, and 1 LS 130 for just me to use. I guess I am a festool border now.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Speaking of addiction to festool, once my season help is done for the summer I will be on my own again (well, a few are going to help out part time until exteriors are wrapped up). Anyway, at that point I will have 4 festool vacs, 1 RO90, 1 RO 125, 1 RAS 115, 2 RTS 400, 2 ETS 125, and 1 LS 130 for just me to use. I guess I am a festool border now.


A festool border or a festool hoarder?



Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> The RO90 is down  she started smoking today, not sure but I was always told any thing that has power and smokes means some thing bad is happening so I guess it will have to get sent out and who knows how long till it's back.
> 
> 
> 
> Should we buy another one to hold us over until this is back with us?



You've only had that RO 90 for about a week haven't you?


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> You've only had that RO 90 for about a week haven't you?
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


3-4 weeks if that.


----------



## dan-o (Sep 28, 2008)

All four of our RO125s died this season and we were down a sander for almost all of june and into july. One would come back and other would die. All were back in our hands within a week; festool has great turn around.

We've never had a sander smoke on us (bearings, cord sockets, brushes..you name it they've died on us) but I'd guess you need to use a lower grit and put less physical pressure on the machine. 

I don't know how guys are killing the vacuums. We abuse ours and other than the brittle plastic they've been bulletproof mechanically so far.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

dan-o said:


> All four of our RO125s died this season and we were down a sander for almost all of june and into july. One would come back and other would die. All were back in our hands within a week; festool has great turn around.
> 
> We've never had a sander smoke on us (bearings, cord sockets, brushes..you name it they've died on us) but I'd guess you need to use a lower grit and put less physical pressure on the machine.
> 
> I don't know how guys are killing the vacuums. We abuse ours and other than the brittle plastic they've been bulletproof mechanically so far.


The vac died after sanding a basement ceiling and walls, the bag wasn't put on right and blew off, dust got into the motor and killed the bearings.

As for the sander 40 grit only, the guys don't put much pressure. It was getting really hot one day, the next as soon as it was warmed up from some minor use it started smoking.

The 125's run great, nice and cool.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

One would almost have to try to not install the bag properly on a CT. That sucks.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

vermontpainter said:


> One would almost have to try to not install the bag properly on a CT. That sucks.


No pun intended?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> Hmm, yeah, smoke is not good. :blink:
> 
> Guess it's time for you to experience Festool customer service. Let me begin by offering my assistance. Please send me the serial number of your tool and your contact info. I'll have someone call you tomorrow to arrange for it to be returned for service. If it's been less than a year since you bought it, you're in luck because we'll cover round trip shipping costs. If it's 2-3 years old, you ship it to us, we pay to ship it back.
> 
> ...


No call yesterday.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Notice the sticker lower right. What a dork! 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I was gonna put that sticker on the van but didn't because I thought it would make me a target for thieves.


----------

